# Facebook Poll



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like to complete a poll on here since I have heard so many things are started via Facebook. My wife started her EA there. So here goes:

How many of you have started or your spouse started and EA or full blow affair using Facebook?


----------



## Sadman (Feb 25, 2010)

This timer last year my wife was addicted to Facebook and was having an online affir with some man before shortlly starting with another man.

Found out in December, nearly ruined our marriage but things have positively progressed since all came out.

Facebook is crap


----------



## athena (Oct 28, 2010)

I re-connected with an old boyfriend on Facebook once. It was "just friends" but when my partner found out and asked me to stop, I got defensive about it. I de-friended him a little while later (without being asked). My partner mentioned checking up on me later and was pleased to see him gone from my friends.

Facebook is dangerous. It is just as bad as being in the same workplace as contact is so easy.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Facebook definitely helped kickstart our problems.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

For me, it was StumbleUpon. I think any social networking site that encourages communication between its members can be a catalyst for trouble. But I don't think that any site (FB or otherwise) is the cause - in a situation where things had the potential to go bad, it just makes it easier.


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree Leah - 

Blaming Facebook for infidelity is the same thing as blaming the phone for unfaithfulness! It's a tool that can be misused. Nothing more. The error is not the website: it is the person using it for the wrong reason.


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree...the internet is only a vehicle of convenience. Personal responsibility is sorely lacking in society today IMO. That can be shown by the ridiculous amount of unecessary lawsuits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife found her boyfriend from 10th grade on Facebook. They were chatting, mostly catching up stuff. He would take a few days to respond. My wife got restless and complained to him. He said he didn't like the computer, that she should just call him. She wrote back that she "didn't think that was a good idea". He wrote, "why, doesn't your husband know we're chatting?" She called and the rest is history!!!!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i iove my fb i only am friends with people i dont want to sleep with and i am 800 miles away from thoes people and do not advertise or talk to p i dont know to easy to get in trouble and i made sure h knows my password and i know his
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

